# Samsung CXL-3175FN: Scan to Email setup



## dr_s_bos (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi,
just bought a Samsung CXL-3175 Color Laser Printer/Scanner/Fax, great device, works fine! The only problem I have is the setup of the scan to email function: entered all the user data for my pop3/smtp email account but still keep getting error messages (SMTP error).

The manual says exactly nothing about this, therefore my question: has anybody encountered a similar problem? And recommendations?

Thanks
Sascha


----------



## lally (Sep 10, 2008)

I have same problem i am using gmail settings, i called samsung tech he could not help. Is anyone figure it out how to setup smtp in the this 3175fn printer. recieve faxes by email.


----------



## jcoenen (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, just got a 3170FN (same as the 3175 but in grey). I, also, wasn't successfull with either gmail or yahoo configuration. 
On the other hand, using a local mail server (without authentication) or my DSL service provider smtp server, it worked like a breeze. 
I also raised the question to Samsung but got the usual no-answer reply for the front desk (ie. non technical). 

Now, the difference between gmail/yahoo and my ISP server being at the connection layer level, I suspect that the SMTP agent in the printer does not cope with SSL/TLS required by google and yahoo.

The same thing happen with my modem/router (AVM fritzbox), but the maker has a released a new firmware to correct this (beta for now). Should this be the reason, we can only hope that Samsung will provide a new firmware in the future compatible with these mail providers. 

Obviously, these printers being aimed at home user or small businesses, customers which normally relies on such mail provider (vs own mail servers), use of google/yahoo server is therefore a must.

Regards,

JP


----------

